# Ireney: 1,000 and rising



## cyanista

*
I'd like to thank you for each and every of your witty and clever posts with a lemon-fresh cynical touch! 

Happy Postiversary!!!


cyanista
*


----------



## TrentinaNE

Complimenti, Irene! Sono sempre contenta quando vedo il tuo nick.  

But I'm wondering, would you pay to see this film?! (Click on the first image -- my attempts at a direct link aren't working...  )

Here's to world peace.

Saluti,
Elisabetta


----------



## Outsider

_Congratulations, Irene._
​


----------



## ireney

Thank you!
cyanista thank you and thanks for the compliment  The feelings are mutual (my boyfriend would laugh about the "lemon-fresh" too! I just love lemon)

Trentina grazie molto! Loved the link  (loved the part about world peace too even though I don't know if that was an unintended pun  )

Outsider thank you! cool glasses  I bet you won't say the same when I start pestering you for silly explanations about the Portuguese


----------



## cherine

*Kalimera Ireney and Congratulations  *
*It's a nice occasion to tell you my admiration of your posts, specially those about Greece, I didn't know we had so much in common   Seems that big lake between our countries (a.k.a. Mediterranean) has a contageious element or some, or maybe it's that Great Alex (my city is named after him, actually he built it, but of course you know that  ) who succeeded in making us a tiny winy bit Greek (?)*
 
*Well, why am I getting fuzzy here  *
*I should just pass by , say hi, congratulations, and then go... is it another Mediterranean thingy ?   *
 
*Well,*
*Congrats Irena   keep the great work  *


----------



## heidita

When I visit Germany I always stay in a very nice family hotel owned by a Greek couple. They are the nicest people ever. Just like our Ireney.

HEZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## la reine victoria

συγχαρητήρια
IRENE​ 
1  ​ 

You posts are always 
a pleasure to read.
​ 
For you.  ​ 





LRV​


----------



## .   1

You are always fascinating even on those somewhat rare occasions when I disagree with you or do not understand you.

A fine example of the collaborative spirit.

.,,


----------



## rsweet

Yaaaay, Ireney! Whenever I see your funny little cartoon avatar pop up in a thread, I know the discussion is going to get lively!

Congratulations  ​


----------



## ireney

This is overwhelming in the nicest possible ways!

Cherine thank you so much! I guess we made you a bit more Greek and you made us a bit more Egyptian (your loss our gain ) I guess people around here should thank their luck there are no more like us chatter boxes around. East Med thingy I should say  "Kalimera" was a wonderful touch 

Heidita you are always so kind! And a living example that calling German cold is an outrageous lie. A thousand thanks for your kind words. and I wish I could pronounced what you wrote (understanding by context is one thing, pronouncing is quite another!)

Your Royal Highness your kindness is enough to make a die-hard anti-royalist bow in your exalted Presence. Thank you for you gift  A most excellent cover I hadn't seen before. Captures the essence of the book to a tee. I am genuinely touched that you wrote something in Greek for me.

My dear ,,. It is to your (and the other foreros' ) credit that you actually make any sense of my posts at any time although you seem to have a special knack of understanding my convulted sentences. Thank you for all the times we've agreed and disagreed 

rsweet, what can I say to a person with such a wonderfully bad pun for a signature ( yes I am a sucker for clever bad puns). Thank you for casting my posts in a favourable light  and I must say I appreciated the enthusiastic beginning of your post a lot!


----------



## geve

A funny thing occurs when I encounter a post under the name "Ireney": a smirk starts to form on my lips, my eyes shrink and then some air gets through my nose. Some might call it "laugh" I think. 

Maybe I should see a doctor... In the meantime I thought I should tell you. Congratulations anyway!


----------



## ireney

The BOSS herself!! I am honoured indeed. Thank you very much, I wish my posts were half as witty as yours! 

Go and see a doctor by all means. Then you can go and see something more interesting  like a pot of water boiling perhaps (unless he's extra cute in which case keep looking at him but DON'T tell him you laugh with my posts;  It's not a good sign)

P.S. No offense to those following the medical profession but I have to go through a pointless series of examinations to get a motherloving paper and I am sick of seeing doctors


----------



## Kevman

Συγχαρητήρια, παιδί! Είσαι αληθινά εθισμένη 'δω... στο καλό όλων μας! Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Ειρήνη μου!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Thank you for everything you have done, you absolutely deserve every bit of congratulations that we all have to offer.


----------



## Nunty

Oh, Ireney, did I miss this? Sorry I missed it and my hearty (and heartfelt) congratulations from here in the depths of the enclosure...


----------



## .   1

ireney said:


> My dear ,,. It is to your (and the other foreros' ) credit that you actually make any sense of my posts at any time although you seem to have a special knack of understanding my convulted sentences. Thank you for all the times we've agreed and disagreed


Your Greek is all English to me .

Robert


----------



## natasha2000

Happy postiversary, Ireney! Your first milestone!
It is always pleasure to participate in the same discussion with you. And your posts do have sense, an a lot of it, too... Just keep up the good work!
Natasha


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

I'm merely a lurker of your posts, but always appreciate them. 
Congrats!


----------



## Etcetera

Congratulations Irene! 
Your posts are always so amazingly witty - lemon-fresh, indeed!


----------



## ireney

I am speechless! Thank you so much everyone!

Kev φίλε μου, αφού μου μιλάς ακόμα είναι θαύμα! Σ'ευχαριστώ καλέ μου για όλα και ναι μιλάμε για βαρύ εθισμό! Φιλάκια 

Monsieur Aquillone you are very kind and give my posts more value than what they really have and for that I thank you.

My dear Sister (in the enclosure) I thank you most sincerely both for your poast and being who you are. Any praise coming from you is praise indeed

,,. I _have to comment! Absolutely wonderful line! I'm going to use it with your permission!

Natasha thank you very much indeed. I too enjoy participating in the same discussions with you (with the two of us there they are sure to become lively to say the least!)

Oh Karine! What a WONDERFUL present! (not to mention that I just couldn't be able to make anything remotely resembling a circle! how did you do that?) Thank you for both your gift and your kind words 

Etcetera you are too kind  Thank you very much. I'm afraid you're praising me too high since in all this post I haven't been able to come up with a single witty reply!_


----------



## loladamore

Congratulations Ireney! I thought we could celebrate your 1000 posts with *a little dancing*.
Here's to another fantastic 1000 posts!


----------



## Heba

Congratu;ations Ireney
Sorry I am a bit late


----------



## ireney

Loladamore I just saw your post! Thank you very much indeed and thank you for the colourful picture! ( I wouldn't be caught dead in such an outfit since it's _trop traditionnel_for me but I like it anyway)

Heba no worries! I am always late in congratulating people myself (and sometimes I miss it altogether) Thank you dear neighbour


----------



## Eugin

Ireney, we don´t meet too much in the forums, seldom never.... but I always enjoy your posts and wanted to thank you for your help in each one of them. 

This is one of the things I like of this forum: I get to meet people from countries in the world I have never been and would love to go!!! 

All the best for you and *Keep up the good job*!!!!


----------



## Jana337

*Irene, 

I have an immense passion for destroying OL 
by creating new forums. 

Many thanks for helping me, La Greca! 

Jana*​


----------



## elroy

Congratulations Irene!

From another Mediterranean brother, thanks for livening up the forums with true Mediterraenan pizzazz.   And to top it off, your posts are always full of excellent linguistic insight and are written in stunningly good English.  What more could one ask for?


----------



## ireney

Eugin thank you for your kind words  I wish my Spanish was not so pathetic so I could do more than lurk in the Spanish forums (honestly, considering the French and Spanish fora, I seem to spend so much time lurking I'll start going "gollum" and "my precious" and eat sushi soon). I wish I could help more and I wish all questions I answer were as clever as yours.

Jana thank you kindly  For any kind of destruction please don't hesitate to call me or any of my compatriots as we seem to be doing an amazing good job at destruction of public and private property  (preferably our own but we do our best with anything we can get our hands on) 

Elroy, my English surely don't deserve such a compliment which, coming from you, has an even greater value (especially if one thinks of the prepositions! Dang the English prepositions! Dang them I tell you!). I am glad to see that you too think that the great salt lake called the Med is uniting and not separating us. Thanks a lot and a special thank you for casting my... exaggerating posts into such a favourable light.


----------



## fenixpollo

It's been enjoyable discussing cultural issues with you, eye-reen-ee.    Your intelligence, your style and your attitude are truly a blessing to the forum.  I, for one, am glad that you're so passionate about words. 

*Happy Postiversary, Ireney!*


----------



## ireney

fenixpollo said:


> It's been enjoyable discussing cultural issues with you, eye-reen-ee.    Your intelligence, your style and your attitude are truly a blessing to the forum.  I, for one, am glad that you're so passionate about words.
> 
> *Happy Postiversary, Ireney!*



eek! (   ) I didn't see that!

Thank you fenixpollo! I'm glad to see that you think that I may be an addict but at least I am not a boring one  Love reading your posts (obviously!)


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Irene, thank you -

for joining the forum
for staying around for 1,000 posts
and for the new perspectives and thoughtful comments you bring us!

Congratulations!
Chaska


----------



## ireney

Thanks a lot Chaska Ñawi (thanks copy/paste for the  Ñ )

You are very kind to say the least  It goes with out saying that, well "ditto"


----------

